# Aw, man...



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I went traipsing halfway across the state today in a quest for the Rainbow Shiner. ( Notropis chrosomus, if you want to look it up and see just why I'd drive 200 miles to try to get some )

Well, I bagged 20 of these amazing beauties, and managed to get them all home despite just about every possible thing that could have gone wrong along the way. I had set up a quarantine tub for them, and after some testing and comparing, I was happy to see that they would be easy to acclimate. Once I got them into their new tub, the phone rang. I went and answered it, and wound up having to get quite rude to the telemarketer calling me. I then went back to the bathroom to check on my new prizes.

Half of them were missing!

Apparently, these little guys are very accomplished jumpers. Since the plastic tub was in my bathtub, they went right down the drain. *sob*

Oh, well, at least I finally know where to get some after months of searching.

Anyway, don't let this happen to you. Disasters can happen to anyone who gets careless for even a minute, and it's easy to make one little mistake which can lead to big problems. If I had thought to cover the tub before running to get the phone, I'd still have all my fish. 

Fish jump, especially when being moved into a new tank. Always remember that.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, im so sorry to hear that, i will definatly keep that in mind


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

wow...thats tough. at least you didnt lose ALL of them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Well maybe some of them will make it to the Ocean!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Did any of you look up the Rainbow Shiner, by any chance?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I had a wee look at them. I like the colours on the males, very colourful.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i did, i like the greenfin shiner


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

At breeding time these are, bar none, hands down, THE most colorful fish in all of North America. When it's not breeding time they're still pretty spectacular. When kept in typical tanks over time they tend to take on a bright, vivid lavender color with red fins and blue stripes, which, as nice as that may sound, is _nothing_ compared to the incredible electric neon colors of the wild ones. They're the kind of colors that film almost can't capture and printing inks can't mimic.
My plan is, er, _was_, to pick out some good breeders and sell the rest on Aquabid for enough to cover the cost of gas. Now I'm going to have to hang onto them.
By the way, if I manage to raise some fry, I'll give you guys and gals first crack at 'em.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> I went traipsing halfway across the state today in a quest for the Rainbow Shiner.


You could just ask. I could give you a shiner if you want. My fist is already to go. Just get a little closer. 

Just Kidding.


----------

